# Wie update ich das BIOS vom Asus Crosshair vi hero?



## Wochenendzocker (25. März 2017)

Hi,

Irgendwie stehen mein Freund und ich gerade total am Schlauch.
Wir haben gerade den Rechner fertig zusammengebaut und er läuft auch erst einmal ganz normal.
Jetzt möchte ich natürlich zuerst das UEFI auf die neueste Version flashen und wir finden die Einstellung im BIOS einfach nicht. Wir haben schon das ganze BIOS durchforstet und auch das Internet. Wir finden es einfach nicht.
Vielleicht könnt ihr uns kurz helfen und verzeiht bitte die dumme Frage. Es wäre bestimmt ganz einfach.

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## ForceOne (26. März 2017)

USB-Stick vorbereiten (formatieren (fat32) +aktuelles Bios draufschmeißen
USB in Rechner stecken
BIOS->Advanced Modus->Tool->Asus EZ Flash 3-Anwendung
rest ist selbsterklärend


----------



## Wochenendzocker (26. März 2017)

Hm,

Vorbereiteter USB-Stick steckt drin, aber unter Advanced gibt's bei uns kein Tool. Irgendwie seltsam :/

Edit: Hab mal ein Bild hinzugefügt


----------



## ForceOne (26. März 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Ich habe es mal farblich markiert. Advanced Mode->Tools.


----------



## Wochenendzocker (26. März 2017)

Problem hat sich gelöst, BIOS reset hat geholfen.

Jetzt taucht Tool in den Einstellungen auf, das heißt aber doch auch das jemand die Einstellungen schon mal geändert hat. Mein Freund und ich waren das aufjedenfall nicht.


----------



## ForceOne (26. März 2017)

Ich habe mir jetzt mal das Handbuch runtergeladen.

Dort steht, dass man mit der Taste F7 in den erweiterten Modus gelangt. Dann sollte das Menü "Tool" auch auftauchen.
Danach dann wie oben beschrieben.

Wenn das nicht hinhauen sollte, dann habt Ihr noch die Optionen über Windows zu flashen, oder über die Bios-Flashback Taste auf dem Mainboard (bei den Anschlüssen).


----------



## Wochenendzocker (26. März 2017)

Nö, Danke für die Hilfe, BIOS reset hat geholfen. Das mit F7 hat vorher nichts gebracht.


----------



## ForceOne (26. März 2017)

Merkwürdig, aber wenn es nun läuft ist ja super  Dann viel Spaß beim übertakten.


----------



## Wochenendzocker (26. März 2017)

Danke, werde ich haben 

Ich finde es nur seltsam, dass bei mir alles im BIOS schon verstellt war, also nicht die Standardeinstellungen drauf waren.
Ich habe mittlerweile den Verdacht, dass mir der Händler einen Rückläufer geschickt hat. Kann man das irgendwie nachweisen bzw. was machen?


----------



## Threshold (26. März 2017)

Nein, kannst du nicht.
Wenn du dir Unsicher bist, lade einfach die Standard Settings im Bios.
Allerdings kann man das EZ Flash Tool nicht ausblenden.
Könnte also ein Defekt sein. Sofern du mit dem neuen Bios keine Probleme hast, kannst du es lassen.
Falls das neue Bios nicht klappt, tausch das Mainboard um.
Die Crosshair Boards sind sowieso alle noch mit einer Menge Bugs ausgestattet.


----------



## Wochenendzocker (26. März 2017)

Ok, Danke Threshold. Hat mir sehr geholfen. 

Bis jetzt läuft alles ohne Probleme, deswegen lasse ich das mal so. Was mich nur wundert ist, dass mir schon häufiger der Rechner abgestürzt ist, obwohl ich noch nichts im BIOS verändert habe oder gar schon übertaktet habe. Dann gibt das Mainboard den Fehlercode 8 aus, es hat also was mit der CPU zu tun. Ich habe die CPU jetzt mal untertaktet und SMT sowie Turbo Boost deaktiviert --> und seit dem keine Abstürze mehr. Ich muss mal noch einen Stresstest drüber laufen lassen.

Ich hoffe nur, dass ich kein Montagsmodell erwischt habe. Bis jetzt sieht es so aus als ob der Ryzen 7 1700X die Standardeinstellungen nicht packt, obwohl das Mainboard laut CPU-Z bei 3.5GHz über 1,4V anlegt.


----------



## Am286 (27. März 2017)

Bios Version 0902? War bei mir und meinem R7 1700 auch so... sobald das Board nicht in Default Einstellungen lief, war das System total unstabil... reichte schon den Multi von 30 auf 31 anzuheben... egal welche Spannung und er kam sogar manchmal nicht ins Windows rein. 

Nach dem Update auf 1001 (noch nicht offiziell zum Download) Rennt die Kiste viel besser. Ram geht jetzt anstelle von 2133 ohne Probleme bis 2666... mit BusClock bei 104,2 sogar bis 2778 und der Prozessor bis 3750 bei 1,26V. Höher bin ich bis jetzt noch nicht gekommen, da mir die Zeit zum testen fehlte...

Ob das Board schon mal eingebaut war erkennt man im übrigen an den Schrauben löchern... Die Schrauben hinterlassen da in der Regel deutliche Zeichen... da du das Board allerdings schon eingebaut hast, ist es wohl zu spät das zu prüfen.

Grüße


----------



## Wochenendzocker (27. März 2017)

Am286 schrieb:


> Bios Version 0902? War bei mir und meinem R7 1700 auch so... sobald das Board nicht in Default Einstellungen lief, war das System total unstabil... reichte schon den Multi von 30 auf 31 anzuheben... egal welche Spannung und er kam sogar manchmal nicht ins Windows rein.
> 
> Nach dem Update auf 1001 (noch nicht offiziell zum Download) Rennt die Kiste viel besser. Ram geht jetzt anstelle von 2133 ohne Probleme bis 2666... mit BusClock bei 104,2 sogar bis 2778 und der Prozessor bis 3750 bei 1,26V. Höher bin ich bis jetzt noch nicht gekommen, da mir die Zeit zum testen fehlte...
> 
> ...




edit: Der RAM war schuld!

Ich habe heute noch den RAM mal vorsichtshalber getauscht und siehe da, keine Abstürze oder Bootschleifen mehr 

Damit hätte ich jetzt nicht gerechnet, aber umso besser, dann muss ich nichts zurückschicken. Ich hab mich auch schon ans RAM-OC gewagt:

2933MHz bei den Timings 14-14-14-34 sind möglich. 3200MHz sind (noch) überhaupt nicht möglich, da der Rechner dann nicht mal mehr Booten will, egal welche Timings ich einstelle.

Aber das ist motzen auf hohem Niveau, ich bin schon froh, dass der PC überhaupt jetzt absolut stabil läuft. Morgen wird dann die CPU übertaktet


----------

